# Seay Graphics - Transfer Issues - HELP!



## Jarod (Aug 16, 2013)

*Plastisol Transfers Issue*

Hi everybody,

I am looking for someone to help me out a little. I just ordered 50 transfers. 

I pressed the shirt according the the instructions, and it looked great. I let it cool, and then started inspecting the transfer. I noticed I could peel up the ink quite easily with my finger nail. I know this can't be normal.

I have already contacted the supplier, but would also like some help from you guys here. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Very odd to recommend NOT using Gildan which is the industry standard. I thought dye migration occured with poly or 50/50 shirts especially with red type of colors. 

I've not had experience with Seay Graphics but have used Silver Mountain Graphics which is owned by his brother Frank Seay and was happy with their transfers. I did have one issue but they quickly resolved it and all was well from that point forward.

The first thing I would check is to verify that your temp and pressure are actually correct. You shouldn't be able to pick the ink with your fingernail after it is pressed onto a shirt and it seems that one of those parameters may be off.....most likely temp. 

Are all of the shirts the same way or just one or two? Sometimes the bottom platen doesn't get warmed up completely until after a few shirts are pressed which is why I always pre-press a few times at full cycle to warm it up.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

The gildan sheet talks about using 50/50 shirts and that they have found that gildan shirts don't hold their dye as well as others. It's all about 50/50 shirts. I like Seay for everything but white. Their white is not opaque enough for me. 

Did you prepress your 100% cotton shirt, then press at 370-80 for 8 seconds? Wait about 3 seconds and then peel while warm? The only time I had a lift off problem with their transfers is when I forgot to up the temp from using F&M from 330 to 375. I have pressed them at the 330 temp, but extended the time out to like 18 seconds. I think if you email they sales email you will hear something quickly about it. If you did and didn't get anything during the week then I would email back Monday morning.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

If you want to send me one I can test it out for you. I've used a lot of seay transfers and never seen anything like this. I can also send you a sheet I have of white. I'm a little south of atlanta. PM me if you'd like for me to test them out. I've got a geoknight twin shuttle air press. 

I realize you got a refund, but I would still send these to someone else to test just to be sure. Have you been using transfers and they always worked except these, or are these your first ones? Anyway, if you need a 2nd opinion, I could press them on some 100% or 50/50 shirts. I have quite a few misprint shirts that I try things on. I usually test out a transfer before using it for real too.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

What color Gildan? I've had certain colors of Gildan react strangely due to the poly content present in those colors.


----------



## Jarod (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. Adam (the owner) has been great, and even helped me out over the weekend. We have resolved the issue, and I will be ordering from him again.


----------

